# another albino addition to the family



## Guest (Nov 14, 2004)

Here is my third albino alanis froglet. It seems to have a lot of yellow for an alanis. And the black spot on it's butt? I think it means he has to go poo LOL


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Just to clarify, I believe your frogs are Inferalanis.


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

Becky,
Any pics of the older ones? I'd like to see how they mature.
Mike


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Becky, we just got our 1st 2 out of the water - and they have that same spot on their buts..


----------



## tkavan01 (Mar 17, 2004)

those legs are crazy!
oh man i'd like to see pics of the adult ones if you have any...


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

The adults are normal colored.



tkavan01 said:


> those legs are crazy!
> oh man i'd like to see pics of the adult ones if you have any...


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2004)

To answer everyone's posts....

I am calling them alanis, because everyone I talk to tells me they are one or the other, so I gave up calling them definately one or the other. If I were to call them infers, I'd have gotten a post saying they are not LOL 

None are really much older yet, but I will keep posting pics of them as they grow. Here is the older one, like I said, not much difference, but it seems to be getting more purple...










The adults are normal colored, there's no adult albinos....will have to wait until they grow up. The parent's pics are in my gallery.

Becky


----------



## tkavan01 (Mar 17, 2004)

sorry i didn't mean pictures of the parents but of your other albinos


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

I Would love to have some of these froglets or frogs I think they arefacinating. excuse my spelling. Keep it up Becky.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm calling them Inferalanis based on their bloodline, which can be traced back to my WC adults which are Inferalanis.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2004)

Im a little confused with these Alanas frogs being called albino :?: Correct me if im wrong but is an albino not a creature missing most if not all certain pigments resulting in the "common" white skin , fur or hair and with pink eyes :?: Would you refer to a Blonde haired person with very white blond hair an albino ?Id think these are just a genetic flaw , have these abnormalitys been found in the wild or just captive breed ? Since the first one appeared have you kept a log or studied possibilities as to what has caused this, i find it very interesting and would love to read any of that information.They sure are an awesome looking frog , good luck with them. :wink: P.s. How are they with Light are they sensitive to it ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2004)

zoso said:


> Im a little confused with these Alanas frogs being called albino :?: Correct me if im wrong but is an albino not a creature missing most if not all certain pigments resulting in the "common" white skin , fur or hair and with pink eyes :?: Would you refer to a Blonde haired person with very white blond hair an albino ?Id think these are just a genetic flaw , have these abnormalitys been found in the wild or just captive breed ? Since the first one appeared have you kept a log or studied possibilities as to what has caused this, i find it very interesting and would love to read any of that information.They sure are an awesome looking frog , good luck with them. :wink: P.s. How are they with Light are they sensitive to it ?


That is true with albino mamals, but if you look at reptiles that are called albino, they have color...like an albino python is yellow and white. Albino bullfrogs are bright yellow. My frog's eyes are light, they glow reddish in light, but I can't really tell what color they are. I am not 100% sure they are albino, I just don't know what else to call them for now. Sara from Quality Captives has the same froglets I do, and she is going to send a tad in to get genetically tested...then I will probably know more. 

I don't know anything about what caused this besides that it is probably genetic, because there are a couple other people who have the same thing, and they got their frogs from the same person. I guess from what I've heard, the parents of the albino froglets are f1. I only have 3 froglets so far, and they are very young obviously, so I have not done anything as far as seeing if they are sensitive to light yet, but I am planning on it when they are old enough to go into an actual terrarium. 

Becky


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2004)

rmelancon said:


> I'm calling them Inferalanis based on their bloodline, which can be traced back to my WC adults which are Inferalanis.


Are you the person we got these from?


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

Becky if you decide to get rid of any of them look me up.. it was good doing business with you the last time. would love to do business with you again.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

You did not buy them directly from me but the others (3 that I know of) that are producing the "albinos" like you have my bloodline through Bill Wierts at Quality Exotics. The jury is still out on exactly what to call the odd coloration and what the exact genetics are but it seems to be a double recessive gene(s) which would mean the trait would only show itself when two f1's (possibly later) from my bloodline were crossed. This has not been proven but is my theory at the moment.

The odds of you having a different bloodline producing the same "albino" frogs is very small.


----------



## booga (Sep 19, 2004)

I wanted to give a good example of what was said about colors and albinoism. Ron Tremper who is one of biggest breeders of albino leopard geckos has many many variations of albino leopard gecks which colors range from yellow to firey red. heres his link...

http://www.leopardgecko.com

I havent really looked through it in a while but if I remember right the site explains about the color variants, or maybe not.


booga


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

"albino" is basically just a laymans term, so there really isn't a definition of it. Generally in reptiles it just means they are missing melinin.... this could happen and many different points on a genome. It could give you "albinos" with regular colored eyes, like the vents, it could give you 4 different strains of albinos leopard geckos (that yes, when bred together, produce hets for two different strains of albinism).

It could give you these werid colored froglets (I thought alanis legs were the same color as the back background color, yet in these albinos the back is purplish and the legs are clear, weird).

The variation in color of the leos from pale yellow to almost red is selective breeding of the background color (tangerines) that he bred into his bloodlines. The variations in Tremper's leos are the variation of the albino gene, but rather the variation in designer morphs he bred into his albino colonies.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks to all for the explanation on albinos within reptiles, It makes sence that there are sure to be differences between a warm blooded animal vs a cold blooded reptiles. With the various forums I visit for the various creatures I have , Dendroboard has always got people here with experience and the knowledge to help resolve most all problems or questions. :wink: Lets all hope and work towards keeping our frogs as nature created them and not have the same thing happen thats happened with the geckos and corn snakes ( im sure many other reptiles)


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2004)

rmelancon said:


> You did not buy them directly from me but the others (3 that I know of) that are producing the "albinos" like you have my bloodline through Bill Wierts at Quality Exotics. The jury is still out on exactly what to call the odd coloration and what the exact genetics are but it seems to be a double recessive gene(s) which would mean the trait would only show itself when two f1's (possibly later) from my bloodline were crossed. This has not been proven but is my theory at the moment.
> 
> The odds of you having a different bloodline producing the same "albino" frogs is very small.


Ok, I only remember a little about genetics from biology class....so if that is true, once the parents are gone, the "albinos" or whatever they are, cannot be produced anymore? In that case I think I'll have to start treating those two like royalty! I am not happy that I sold the other female now, I had two and sold one because it was an extra and was fighting with the one I have now.

As for the inferalanis/alanis thing....i will call them infers from now on. It's jsut that when I got them, I talked to so many people about and no one could come up with an answer. I just got sick of people telling they were or were not infers every time I put a label on them. But now that I am sure they are from wildcaught parents, I will stick with inferalanis 

Becky


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

If the offspring are fertile, they will have "albino" babies (all the babies will be albino in an albino x albino mating, if the gene is recessive). If you mate the albinos to normals (again, assuming the gene is recessive), they will give 100% Heterozygous for Albino babies (which will carry the trait, but not show it). If these hets are mated roughly 25% of the babies will be albino and the rest will be 66% Hets (50% of the total offspring will be hets, 25% will be pure normal). So, as long as you raise a number of the babies to adult-hood and they are fertile, the line will not need to die out. Also the parents are (by proof) 100% het for albino, and the albino siblings are 66% het for albino.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Good explanation! However, this all assumes simple Mendelian genetics controls (although it does appear that way from the percentage of "albino" offspring being thrown).



Catfur said:


> If the offspring are fertile, they will have "albino" babies (all the babies will be albino in an albino x albino mating, if the gene is recessive). If you mate the albinos to normals (again, assuming the gene is recessive), they will give 100% Heterozygous for Albino babies (which will carry the trait, but not show it). If these hets are mated roughly 25% of the babies will be albino and the rest will be 66% Hets (50% of the total offspring will be hets, 25% will be pure normal). So, as long as you raise a number of the babies to adult-hood and they are fertile, the line will not need to die out. Also the parents are (by proof) 100% het for albino, and the albino siblings are 66% het for albino.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2004)

If it helps to figure this out, 1/4 to 1/3 of all tads are clear. Sometimes half the clutch is clear, sometimes only one tad, but I haven't got a clutch yet that was all normal or all clear. THe only reason I don't have more abnormal froglets is because the pair had just started breeding and a lot of the first clutches didn't make it. 

Becky


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry I did not mention what has now been stated, if you cross two of your "albinos" you should get 100% albino, assuming of course the genetic assumptions we are making.

One last note on the Infer vs. Alanis, there are still many people who will continue to simply call them all Alanis. I'm not really sure what the resistance is because it's not like people are charging more for inferalanis or claiming some "rareness" about it. It's simply a separate population of tinctorious that have some nice distinguishing characteristics. Just like the Oelemarie, Wygoldt, Patricias and the host of others tinctorious.
Hopefully enough people who know what they have will continue to differentiate between the two and I'm glad that you now know the lineage of your animals.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2004)

KeroKero said:


> It could give you these werid colored froglets (I thought alanis legs were the same color as the back background color, yet in these albinos the back is purplish and the legs are clear, weird).
> 
> That is what stumped me the most. What would cause the legs not to have any color? All the other normal siblings have yellow marking on their legs, which is the color that showed up first with the albino froglets....and yet there is still absolutely no color on the legs and no sign of it showing up as they grow. I thought it was just because the legs were the last to develope, but you'd think the color would have shown up by now.
> 
> ...


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

After chatting with friends I kinda just went with the idea that the only melenin the animal would have would be from the original egg cells from mom.... all cells produced after would lack melanin. Growing tads gradually have less and less dark coloration as they get larger going by the quality captives pics. As the tail is absorbed a dark spot is seen on the froglets in that area..... interesting. As these original cells die, would they be replaced and eventually disapear? something to look for as they age.

I really don't understand the difference in the back coloration and no coloration at all on the legs (resulting in the "white" coloration) when on wild type animals, the "normals" its all black, the same color! Why is there purple on the back, white on the legs on the albinos for the same coloration in a non-albino alanis? And the froglets seem to be getting more purple as they age?

Can we get a pic of an albino with a regular colored sib so we can compare markings as what not?


----------



## froglady (Feb 21, 2004)

Here are some pictures of our ....whatever....InferAlanis along side our normal InferAlanis....

We also are getting an average of 20-50% white tads per clutch.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2004)

*c*

Those are absolutely beautiful. [/i]


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2004)

Wow, your's are getting dark! It kinda looks like one has blue on it, does it? Almost looks like they are going to get their normal coloring except for their legs.

Becky


----------



## froglady (Feb 21, 2004)

Part of the dark on it is the fact that my camera battery needed charged. But one of them is pretty dark. No blue that I notice. It's more of a purplish brown.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Hmmmm.... I can kidna see why the legs would be a different color.... looks like the legs are blue on the normals, or at least have some blue netting going on as babies? Now that I think about it I've heard of the babies of yellowbacks having blue netting on the legs that disapears as they age.

Sorry, I really didn't have much of an interest in tincs, so I don't know what most of the froglets look like other than what I've seen in a couple of friends collections (none of which led me to seeing baby alanis).

It would be interesting to see if the legs gradually turn to the background color of the black as their normal siblings start losing their blue... but its still seems wierd to me that there doesn't even look like there is the yellow on the legs that their siblings have. Its like someone cut and pasted clear legs on them lol.


----------

